# ملف G-Codes جاهز



## mahmoud_sbiah (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اعملت رسمة على الاوتوكاد وحولتها للغة الي بتعامل فيها برنامج ماك 3 بتمنى من الاخوه الي بشتغلو على البرنامج يشوفو شو الاخطاء الي في الملف G-Codes
وأنا بنتظار الرد ...........


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 مارس 2011)

21 مشاهده بدون اي تعليق ويييييييين الاخوه ويييين الاعضاء .....؟


----------



## abo_slaim (30 مارس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/6210_11301520635.zip
جرب الملف اخي


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (31 مارس 2011)

جربت الملف ما في اي اختلاف عن الأول نفس الحركات ...... انت شو لجديد لعملتو في الملف ...؟


----------



## abo_slaim (31 مارس 2011)

غيرت في نقطة الصفر وكنسلت البدايات 

طيب شو المشكله مع بالضبط 

وش رسائل الخطا الي تطلع لك


----------



## abo_slaim (31 مارس 2011)

عزيزي جربت البرنامج وشغال بدون مشاكل


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (31 مارس 2011)

اخي الملف الي بعتو انا يعني ما في مشاكل وشغال كويس على الماك 3 وكمان لو بدي اطبقو على ماكنة cnc بشتغل دون اي مشاكل ....؟
نعم اخي انا لاحظة الفوارق الي اعملتها انت وعدلتها على ملفي ولاحظة انو في اوامر G-Code محذوفة من الملف الي انت باعتو يعني معدل على الملف الي انا بعتو


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (31 مارس 2011)

لاكن سؤالي الك اي البرامج الي بتستخدمها لتعديل على ملف G-Code


----------



## abo_slaim (1 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز البرنامج شغال على الماخ3 لكن مو شرط يشتغل على الماكينه مباشره 
قد تحتاج الى تعديلات بسيطه جدا وذلك يعتمد على التحكم الخاص بالماكينة 

يعني وعلى سبيل المثال بعد التحكمات لا تقبل ابدا الكتابات والتعليقات مثل اللي موجوده في راس برنامجك بين الاقواس
وبعض التحكمات لا تقبل اكثر من ثلاث ارقام عشرية فاذا زادت توقف النظام واعطاك خطاء

وكذلك يوجد اختلاف في بعض التحكمات في تعريف العده فبعضها تستخدم m6 t1 والبعض الاخر تستخدم تعريف العدة وموقعها باستخدام h 

وهكذا 

المطلوب منك يا عزيز انك تاخذ برنامج يعمل على الالة وتفحص اسلوب استدعاء العدة وكذلك تفحص بداية البرنامج وتقارنه مع برنامجك وتقوم بالتعديل لما يتوافق مع تحكمك

الموضوع سهل حاول وستنجح باذن الله سبحانه


----------



## abo_slaim (1 أبريل 2011)

لا تحتاج الى برنامج للتعديل 

انا عدلت بالتكست الملحق مع الوندوز 

كما ان الانترنت مليئة بالبرامج الخاصة بالتعديل منها EditCNC


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اليك اخي المخطط الذي سوف اقوم بتنفيذه للماكنة اي مخطط الكرت والصوره توضح ذلك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120417.html
طبعا المخطط من ادراج الاخ طارق بلال فما رئيك بها وبي ما قمت انت بشرحة سابقا


----------



## abo_slaim (1 أبريل 2011)

انا اتكلم عن التحكمات الرسمية والكبيره مثل سيمنز وهايدنهاين وفانوك وميتسوبيشي 

اما اذا كنت تشتغل على الماك3 فالملف اللي ارسلت لك شغال بدون مشاكل


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (1 أبريل 2011)

الاسماء الي ذكرتهم انا بعرف انهم اسماء اجهزة plc 
اخي خطر على بالي فكره كان بدي اعرضها على المنتدى الموضوع كتالي بدل ما نعمل دوائر الكترونية ليش ما نستعمل جهاز plc ونربطو مع برنامج الماك مع العلم انو جهاز plc بتوصل مع مدخل السيريال للكمبيوتر بخصوص البرمجة plc هي اسهل ما يمكن فما هو رئيك ....؟


----------



## abo_slaim (2 أبريل 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> الاسماء الي ذكرتهم انا بعرف انهم اسماء اجهزة plc
> اخي خطر على بالي فكره كان بدي اعرضها على المنتدى الموضوع كتالي بدل ما نعمل دوائر الكترونية ليش ما نستعمل جهاز plc ونربطو مع برنامج الماك مع العلم انو جهاز plc بتوصل مع مدخل السيريال للكمبيوتر بخصوص البرمجة plc هي اسهل ما يمكن فما هو رئيك ....؟



اتمنى ذلك عزيزي

انا مهندس انتاج لا افهم الكثير بالالكترونيات 
وارى ان عمل الجزء الالكتروني من قبل مختصين افضل بكثير 
واقل جهدا واكثر اتقانا 

اتمنى ان يقوم احدى الاخوان بتوفير القطع الالكترونيه بتصنيعها وبيعها على الاعضاء بأرباح رمزيه


----------



## حسن-12 (6 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------

